# EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann "günstig" einen EPS-Centervortex-Filter C50 bekommen. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit diesem Filter ? Hat den jemand überhaupt ?
In der Info des Herstellers steht 12.000 l/h    Ich werde aber min 15.000 - 17.000 l/h durchjagen müssen.

Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi,
meine Schwiegervater hat den Filter an seinem 13000 Liter Teich mit 11 Koi als Besatz.
Er ist damit sehr zufrieden, reinigt ca. alle 3-4  Wochen (nur) die Bürstenkammer. Die restlichen Kammern nur 1x jährlich.

Die Lösung liegt bei Ihm wohl darin, dass er nur eine 6000 Liter Pumpe angeschlossen hat. 
Durch den geringen Flow funktioniert wohl der Vortex ganz gut.
Allerdings kommt er so nicht auf die Pauschale Umwälzung des Teiches alle 1-2 Stunden.
Seine Wasserwert sind trotzdem tip top...

Wieso musst Du 15-17000 Liter durchjagen???

PS:
Ich bekomme heute meinen C30 gelliefert und bin schon mal gespannt...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso musst Du 15-17000 Liter durchjagen???



Muss ich nicht, will ich aber. 1x rum in der Stunde


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi Uwe,
ich schätze, dass der Flow nicht dass Problem sein wird. Das wird der Filter auch schaffen.
Nur wird dann der Vortex wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wie gewünscht funktionieren.
Bei der dann schnelleren "Rotationsgeschwindigkeit" des Wassers im Vortex werden sich die Feststoffe wohl nicht mehr nach unten absetzen können sondern  vermutlich in den Filter bzw. die 1. Kammer mit den Bürsten gelangen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hmmmm,
die 15.000 l/h kommen aus 2 Pumpen, einmal vom Skimmer und einmal vom Grund. Ich habe leider kein Schwerkraftsystem. Vielleicht kann man da was machen ? Also wegen dem Vortex mein ich jetzt.


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi Uwe,


viel Spaß beim Bürsten reinigen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Echt ? Ist das schlimmer als Patronen reinigen ? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Haste schon mal so 'ne Bürste aus der Bürstenkammer rausgezogen wenn die total verdreckt sind???

Ich schon, bin aber froh das ich das nich mehr brauche.....:smoki 

Meine bessere hälfte hat davon ein Bild geschossen. Nur gut das die keine Ahnung vom PC hat. Habe das Streuselkuchengesicht natürlich sofort unwiderruflich gelöscht 

Und dann der mitunter unausstehliche Geruch.......

Also, ich bin froh das ich meine Bürsten los bin

Nutz die Vortex- und Bürstenkammer lieber anders. Da gibt's ja genug Möglichkeiten


----------



## jora (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hallo Uwe,

was spricht denn dagegen dein Teichfolumen (15000 l) nur alle zwei Stunden durch den Filter zu schicken (also 7.500l/h)?  

Würdest dann sicher ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Ich denke das ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion   Die einen sagen halt so, die anderen so, vielleicht ist die Mitte davon richtig.

@Olli_P
Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Hab den Filter ja noch nicht gekauft


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi Uwe,


eigentlich kenne ich den Filter ja gar nicht..... 

Ist es vielleicht dieser hier...... 

Nur um mal ein Bild zu haben......


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> 
> eigentlich kenne ich den Filter ja gar nicht.....
> ...



Genau der ist es


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Gut,

nächste Frage:


mit oder ohne Filtermedien???

Aber wenn du ihn sowieso günstiger bekommst...... 


Also ich würde ihn nehmen und mir dann Gedanken um die Bestückung machen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

@Olli_P
Ja, der ist es.

Also er wäre ohne Filtermedien. Also kann ich ihn noch bestücken wie ich möchte.


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Wenn die Reinigung der Bürsten wirklich so eine sauerei ist, kann man ja evtl. auch in die 1. Kammer Japanmatten o.ä. Schaumstoff als mechanischen Filter einbringen.
Und schon fällt die Reinigung nich schwerer als bei einem reinem Patronenfilter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Klar, kann man ja machen denke ich. 

Aber ich bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher ob das der richtige für mich ist.


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi Uwe,


warum bist dir nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hmmmm   Weil mir mehrere Leute davon abraten. Darum hab ich ja auch gefragt wie ihr das seht.


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi Rüdiger,



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Reinigung der Bürsten wirklich so eine sauerei ist, kann man ja evtl. auch in die 1. Kammer Japanmatten o.ä. Schaumstoff als mechanischen Filter einbringen.
> Und schon fällt die Reinigung nich schwerer als bei einem reinem Patronenfilter.




Dann musste aber noch 'ne gute Vorfilterung haben.... 

Was meinst du wohl wie schnell sonst die Matten/ der Schaumstoff zusitzen:__ nase


Und ja, ich pers. finde, das die Bürstenreinigung eine riesen Sauerei ist:evil


@ Uwe:

Ich rate nur von den BÜRSTEN ab!!!


----------



## velos (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hallo Uwe,

du solltest dir wirklich eine gescheite Vorabscheidung besorgen.
Ich habe bei meinem alten 4-Kammerfilter gepumt mit einem Spaltsieb Compactsiev gearbeitet.
Dieses Spaltsieb stand auf einem Edelstahlgestell auf dem Kammerfilter.
In das Spaltsieb wurde gepumt und das mechanisch gereinigte Teichwasser lief von dort durch die Filterkammern.
Dies ist die alte klassische Filterung bei Koiteichen.

Mein alter Filter wird kommende Woche ausgebaut und das Gestell für das Spaltsieb habe ich noch, nur das Spaltsieb habe ich schon verkauft.
Der Filter hat drei Kammern und ist aus 10mm dickem Kunstoff verschweißt (nicht dieser Billigschrott der im Winter platzt).
Volumen ca. 300L.
Hat glaube ich mal 800,-€ gekostet
Dazu habe ich noch einen 200L Kuststoffbehälter angeschlossen gehabt in den man __ Hel-X usw. einbringen könnte. Bei mir waren da früher Bürsten   drin.
Ich werde dann in ca. 14 Tagen alles verkaufen, da ich wie ihr wisst ja groß umbaue.


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Olaf,

dass mit dem vernünftigem Vorfilter ist doch bei einem Patronenfilter nicht anders oder ist die Reinigung von X- hoch 2 Patronen aus Schaumstoff einfacher  :__ nase


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hi,



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Olaf,
> dass mit dem vernünftigem Vorfilter ist doch bei einem Patronenfilter nicht anders oder ist die Reinigung von X- hoch 2 Patronen aus Schaumstoff einfacher  :__ nase



mmmh 

Also ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das nicht, hatte ja noch nie einen Patronenfilter 

Ich weiß nur, das sich selbst bei einem Siebfilter-Selbstbau mit der Zeit noch jede Menge Dreck an die Bürsten hängt. Und das diese Reinigung immer eine riesen SAUEREI ist.

Wenn ich jetzt den Filter reinige, muß ich mein __ Hel-X beim Ablassen der Filterkammern nur, wie Mutti in der Küche, das Süppchen umrühren 

Und das ist sicherlich wesentlich einfacher, als da immer die Bürsten rauszunehmen


----------



## A6er (6. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Na, ich kanns mir ehrlich gesagt ja vorstellen.
Wie gesagt, ich habe meinen C30 noch nicht.

Aber die Sauererei will ich mir auch nicht geben.

Zur Not kommt halt in jede Kammer HelX oder wie das heisst  

Und in die Mitte ein Sifi (die neuen Mittelvortex haben ja bereits ne Vorrichtung dazu)  

Kostet nur wieder leider ein paar hunderter  

Also wird erstmal "Schweinerei" angesagt sein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Morgen,
erstmal Danke für die Meinungen. Ich lasse mir das nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen. Aber Bürsten werden es wohl auf keinen fall.
Und SiFi ist wohl auch Pflicht.

Wenn ihr noch mehr Ideen habt, immer her damit


----------



## Dodi (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Moin Uwe!

Wir hatten ja gestern Abend schon im Chat das Vergnügen!  

Hier zeige ich Dir mal meine Filterecke, wie sie vorher aussah.
Da der 6-Kammer-Reihenvortex nicht vernünftig funzte, d. h. die Filtermatten setzten sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit mit Algen zu und der Filter lief über (trotz sog. Vortex, der brachte aber nix), haben wir diese große (ich glaube 300 l) Regentonne mit Filterbürsten vorgeschaltet, um den Hauptfilter zu entlasten. Das war dann unsere Vorabscheidung in Unkenntnis dessen, dass es bessere Vorabscheidungen gibt, wie z. B. SiFi, Spaltsieb, Trommler.

Das funktionierte auch gut, der Hauptfilter lief nicht mehr über - aber diese Schwei..rei mit den Bürsten, manchmal 2 x am Tag in der Hochsaison reinigen. Wirklich nicht angenehm...

Filterecke komplett - der "Hauptfilter" im Hintergrund, völlig unterdimensioniert für unsere Teichgröße  
 

Bürstentonne, ich glaube, man kann gut erkennen, wie sich die Algen schon um die Bürsten gesetzt haben:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

   2x am Tag ???? Mach ich im Leben nicht. Also brauch ich ne andere Lösung

Danke, tolles Foto mit den Bürsten


----------



## velos (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Es gibt für MICH nur 3 Lösungen:

Bogenspaltsieb ca. 300-1000,-€

SiFi ca. 200-400,-€

Trommelfilter ab 2000,-€

Der Trommler wird sich im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr durchsetzen, da Spaltsieb und SiFi noch einiges durchlassen, was auch den Fadenalgenwuchs fördert.
Wenn man den Berichten glaubt, ist der Trommler auch im Kampf gegen die Fadenalgen neben SEHR großen Pflanzenfilter die Nr. 1


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt für MICH nur 3 Lösungen:
> 
> Bogenspaltsieb ca. 300-1000,-€
> 
> ...



Hall Peter, 

wo bekommt man denn einen Sifi ab EUR 200,-  

Danke Dir!


----------



## velos (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Meine SiFi steht zum Verkauf an, einschl. Druckpumpe


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

hallo

das mit dem sifi würde ich meiner meinung nach nicht empfehlen.
ich habe da schon mal meine meinung hier gesagt.

ganz unten

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15564

ich denke die günstigste lösung wäre ein siebliter und danach ein patronenfilter und dann evtl. bei bedarf noch ein biofilter.

wobei ein gut eingefahrener patronenfilter schon ein menge leistet.

ist alles ganz leicht selber zu bauen, kostet nicht viel und fordert nicht viel handwerkliches geschick.



gruß
jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Prima Einwand wegen dem SiFi  

Aber ich glaube einen Tod muss man wohl so oder so sterben.

Wir haben gestern in einer netten Runde zusammen gesessen und darüber gesprochen. Ich werde den neuen Filter mit 2 Containern á 1000 Liter selber bauen. Ohne Bürsten aber mit guter Vorfilterung, wie ? Das werde ich hier schon noch irgendwo finden, gibt ja ne Menge hilfreiche Beiträge.

Vielen Dank


----------



## velos (8. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

[ Ich werde den neuen Filter mit 2 Containern á 1000 Liter selber bauen. Ohne Bürsten aber mit guter Vorfilterung, wie ? 
  

Das mit dem Spaltsieb jeden Tag reinigen habe ich auch hinter mir, ist aber gegenüber den Bürsten eine wesentliche Verbesserung.
Da ich auch mit Spaltsieb gearbeitet habe kann ich nur sagen, dass es nicht besser ist.
Eine SiFi gehört in eine GROSSE Kammer, in der sich der Schmutz ablagern und durch Schieber regelmäßig abgelassen werden kann.

Wegen der guter Erfahrung mit der SiFi kaufe ich mir jetzt auch eine große neue SiFi und bestimmt kein Spaltsieb mehr, welches ich teilweise 1-2 mal am Tag reinigen durfte.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

hallo



> Ich werde den neuen Filter mit 2 Containern á 1000 Liter selber bauen. Ohne Bürsten aber mit guter Vorfilterung, wie ? Das werde ich hier schon noch irgendwo finden, gibt ja ne Menge hilfreiche Beiträge.



da gibts nix hinzu zufügen   

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

hallo peter



> Eine SiFi gehört in eine GROSSE Kammer, in der sich der Schmutz ablagern und durch Schieber regelmäßig abgelassen werden kann



der schmutz wird in einer großen kammer weniger herum gewirbelt und kann sich besser absetzten.....denke ich, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. 
aber der schmutz bleibt trotzdem in deinem system. das finde ich halt nicht so gut. 
verbessern kann man das, wie du schon sagtest, indem man öfters mal den schmutz ablässt. 


gruß
jürgen


----------



## velos (8. März 2008)

*AW: EPS-Centervortex-Filter - eure Meinungen ?*

Hallo Jürgen,

meistens werden Spaltsiebe gepumpt betrieben, wobei der Schmutz in der Pumpe zermalen wird bevor er durch das Spaltsieb läuft.
Spaltsieb und SiFi sind beide nicht perfekt aber meiner meinung nach finanziel vertretbar (für mich!) lassen aber noch genug Nährstoffe für unsere lieben Fadenalgen durch.
Leider sind die Trommler viel zu teuer.


----------

